# 105mi, 10Kup sept 7 - Giro di San Diego see you there.



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Giro di San Diego Granfondo ? The Gran Fondo Bike Ride


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Should be brutally hot like last year and year before. This needs to be a Spring century. I did San Diego Century this year and last. This year was nice...80s most of the way but last year was terrible. 95 in Ramona. Start hydrating now and pack 3 bottles


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Z6_esb said:


> Should be brutally hot like last year and year before. This needs to be a Spring century. I did San Diego Century this year and last. This year was nice...80s most of the way but last year was terrible. 95 in Ramona. Start hydrating now and pack 3 bottles


early start goodness. high for the climb looks to be around 80. there are lots of water stops/SAG along the route. first endurance in the bottle, saltstick in the capsule. its all good.


National Weather Service


overall it will not be too bad.....not as bad as 97-101 when i did stage 7 of the AMGEN Tour in may.

AMGEN Tour of California :: Stage 7 - Santa Clarita to Pasadena

going to be an excellent ride. really looking forward to the south grade of palomar. always have done it in race cars and motos....never on a bike. good times coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Rokh Hard said:


> early start goodness. high for the climb looks to be around 80. there are lots of water stops/SAG along the route. first endurance in the bottle, saltstick in the capsule. its all good.
> 
> 
> National Weather Service
> ...



Should be a good time based on that. I don't think I have the base training for it as I have not been riding as much I would like. I could probably make it but would not enjoy it. i live in Carlsbad so I guess I can ride it whenever I want


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Rokh Hard said:


> Giro di San Diego Granfondo ? The Gran Fondo Bike Ride


If you like that sort of thing you should do the "King of the Mountains" timed rides in the LA area. Especially the Breathless Agony. It's well run, gets some fast climbers and doing 7000' in a single climb is special.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

ericm979 said:


> If you like that sort of thing you should do the "King of the Mountains" timed rides in the LA area. Especially the Breathless Agony. It's well run, gets some fast climbers and doing 7000' in a single climb is special.


we have a nice little group in pasadena on thursdays ..... "SHLOC" ... Shiit Load Of Climbing. good times.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Z6_esb said:


> Should be a good time based on that. I don't think I have the base training for it as I have not been riding as much I would like. I could probably make it but would not enjoy it. i live in Carlsbad so I guess I can ride it whenever I want


do the medio fondo....65mi....not much climbing, looks like a good time.

Giro di San Diego Granfondo ? The Gran Fondo Bike Ride


----------

